# Suppose you have Sirius and XM



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I've had a Sirius Sportster in my vehicle(s) long before I had XM. I purchased several vehicle docks and can place the receiver in the one I happen to be using. Last year, I got a vehicle that came with XM. The beauty of an integrated system was undeniable, plus I liked the programming a little better than Sirius. Now that the 2 companies merged, does anyone know if they willl offer the multi-receiver discount to a user that has both Sirius and XM? I really need to hang onto the portable Sportster.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I don’t know what they will do in the future, but right now, they do not allow XM and Sirius receivers to be “stacked” on the same account. My wife’s new car came with XM so I called about adding it and was told I would have to have an entirely new XM subscription. She said she liked Sirius better anyhow as she was more familiar with their programming. Luckily, her car (Nissan) can work with either so I was able to buy a Sirius receiver module and swap it out.


----------



## ambitin (Dec 1, 2007)

Hardin Thicke said:


> I've had a Sirius Sportster in my vehicle(s) long before I had XM. I purchased several vehicle docks and can place the receiver in the one I happen to be using. Last year, I got a vehicle that came with XM. The beauty of an integrated system was undeniable, plus I liked the programming a little better than Sirius. Now that the 2 companies merged, does anyone know if they willl offer the multi-receiver discount to a user that has both Sirius and XM? I really need to hang onto the portable Sportster.


I'm in the same boat - I've been a Sirius guy since I first adopted satellite radio and had my last GM vehicle converted to Sirius. Recently I bought a new GM vehicle and signed up for the "best of sirius" package but the cost is not ideal. If both vehicles were Sirius, I would pay $21/month but now I pay $14 + $17 = $31/month! Considering it only costs $100 and 15 minutes to convert my GM car to Sirius (sirgm1), I'm tempted to make the conversion and save the money.

If they'd offer a multi-radio discount, I would still pay more per month but the difference wouldn't be enough to justify putting in the sirgm1 converter.

I hope they're listening!


----------



## jp41 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have both XM and Sirius and I am confused why I have to pay for two primary receivers. I would understand if they would have kept the channels separate but right now I have 15 presets and every channel is available from both providers except one. When I called to complain they just said, "Yeah, but you can add best of Sirius or XM." Great. Hopefully this will change in the future.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

This is what I mean when I say when is a merged company not a merged company? If Sirius XM were truely merged you could do one account. Sirius XM is more like a marriage not a merger. In a marriage you have 2 partners involved, but they are both separate people. Sorry that isn't the greatest explaination, but it is the best I can do at this time :lol:


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

I sold my Sportster 5 w/ a life time account because my GM has XM integrated. But like you I'm now in the same boat. In my other car I have Sirius and now I'm going to end up paying the 31 a month for both... 

*sigh


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

thestaton said:


> I sold my Sportster 5 w/ a life time account because my GM has XM integrated. But like you I'm now in the same boat. In my other car I have Sirius and now I'm going to end up paying the 31 a month for both...
> 
> *sigh


I don't know what it would cost for them to try to merge their accounting systems, but I do know this very issue is a big turn off to a lot of people. People think one company so why do I have to pay "twice"? And that is a very good point.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had XM for several years, but my wifes new vehicle has Sirius, with a free one year subscription.

I think when her free year is nearing an end, I'll just cancel my account and then add a receiver onto her account.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I've had XM for several years, but my wifes new vehicle has Sirius, with a free one year subscription.
> 
> I think when her free year is nearing an end, I'll just cancel my account and then add a receiver onto her account.


I guess then if I understand your post correctly you will be going all Sirius. Because that is the point you CAN'T add Sirius and XM accounts together. So you have to go all Sirius or all XM. And I think this needs somehow to be changed.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I guess I'll be going all Sirius at that point.

Tis OK, most of the channels I listen to are on both anyway, with the exception of MLB. But I can probably live without it.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, I guess I'll be going all Sirius at that point.
> 
> Tis OK, most of the channels I listen to are on both anyway, with the exception of MLB. But I can probably live without it.


But it really isn't OK. They are supposed to be one company
 And yet people still have to choose sides


----------

